# Sunday 9 Sept - Nudgee Beach Way



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paddlepop and I are hitting Nudgee Beach area this Sunday. Others welcome to join the trip.

The plan is to launch from boat ramp opposite the transfer station (UBD : Map 121, Ref N3) on Kedron Brook at 6:30am and head East to Jacksons Creek for the morning. High tide at 8:07am. So the plan will be to travel upstream in Jacksons Crk trolling and flicking lures and then head back out of Jacksons with the outgoing tide. I'm also gonna take the cast net & anchor in case the lures aren't working.
:? 
Cheers,

Pete


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Wot with the rain we have been having the water might be a bit murky Gigantor what about Shorncliffe, you have fished there aint ya ?
Kilkenny


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

KK,

See Yackketyyak.

Yep have fished Shorncliffe quite a bit (Cabbage Tree Creek and particularly Nundah Creek). Nundah Creek could be a good standby if there is any wind around.

Will let Paddlepop know what I'm doing on Saturday night.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like the weather will be less than satisfactory. So can't see this trip taking place now.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah Pete its looking bloody miserable this weekend. 
If I get desperate I might give Hays Inlet a shot or Scarborough boat harbour......but then again I might stay in bed  .


----------

